
What is the Best Programming Text Editor? - shawndumas
http://slant.co/topics/what-is-the-best-programming-text-editor
======
dysoco
The fact that Sublime Text 2 is the most upvoted and Emacs only got 2 Votes is
baffling.

~~~
StuieK
You just pointed out a really important problem with the way voting is
currently done (we are fixing this asap). Emacs was added after Sublime, so it
had less time to get votes. We are going to be doing some clever ways to reset
the graphs soon.

~~~
codehalo
Emacs has the default screen instead of a screen with code (nicely
highlighted) like the others. Also, it has the smallest image. Even the f'ing
icon for sublime text is larger. Please be consistent.

~~~
StuieK
Hey mate, yep it's totally not optimal. I'm going to fix this the moment I
can.

------
StuieK
Hey guys, one of the Slant founders here. I'll be the first to admit that this
topic isn't the greatest.. We are just getting started and have a few issues
we are working on. Please judge us on some of our better topics such as:
[http://slant.co/topics/what-is-the-best-search-engine-for-
we...](http://slant.co/topics/what-is-the-best-search-engine-for-web-
applications/opinions/elasticsearch)

Thanks!

~~~
TeeDub
Maybe it's just my phone (I have a Lumia and am not in a place right now to
ask for someone else's phone to repro on another platform) , but it seems that
the mobile site could use a slight improvement. It's a gorgeous page, but if I
want to make multiple comparisons I have to scroll up to the top... Maybe some
nav buttons can appear at the bottom? Or at least an anchor link to get back
to the top?

~~~
StuieK
Hey mate, our mobile site could, ah, use a little work. We are using the same
html as the primary site and just using media queries and hiding elements to
make it at least bearable. Can't wait to have the time to do a proper job!

------
niggler
Was it your goal to allow people to make multiple votes? It allowed me to vote
for both emacs and vim

~~~
StuieK
Well some topics are along the lines of "What are your favorite plugins" which
make sense to vote multiple times. Do you think people would usually vote for
multiple things in the emacs vs VIM style questions?

------
rikacomet
Shouldn't Notepad++ be on this list?

~~~
Falling3
Yes. And you should add it.

------
taylodl
What's the best programming text editor? The one that makes _you_ the most
productive.

~~~
daGrevis
So Vim it is.

------
scottschulthess
Anything that is entirely keyboard based and yet feature rich gets my vote
(emacs, vim)

------
nkuttler
Nice. Statistics about users of which editor have slant or facebook accounts.

~~~
ripter
I have a Facebook account. Not going to add this page just so I can give emacs
another vote.

------
tenderlove
The answer is Pico (because it has instructions at the bottom).

~~~
jlgreco
I prefer ed. It doesn't waste precious bandwidth with error messages or
instructions.

~~~
hkmurakami
obligatory link :)

<http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-msg.html>

------
nsomaru
the "vim" entry contains too many "I"'s and "me"'s. Which is fine for a site
that values 'opinion', but I am wary of accepting opinions from what looks to
be an anonymous source.

Something objective like this seems far more appealing:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_text_editors>

~~~
StuieK
To be honest that topic is in need of a lot of improvement. We do "objective"
viewpoints well when the topic has matured, for example:
[http://slant.co/topics/what-is-the-best-search-engine-for-
we...](http://slant.co/topics/what-is-the-best-search-engine-for-web-
applications/opinions/elasticsearch)

We are also building a comparison matrix feature soon that will show something
similar to your link. Also we are going to be working a lot on transparency
around who contributed. Give us a couple months and I hope we can help you
research subjective things "objectively"

~~~
Vitaly
you call something with a total of 21 votes a "mature topic"? :)

~~~
StuieK
Haha well I guess not, but the content is pretty good.

------
welder
Check out the screenshot and tell me it's not sexy!

<https://github.com/alanhamlett/Alan-vimrc>

Vim!

------
professorTuring
My vote for QtCreator when possible.

And then, vim.

------
mrng
No TextWrangler?!

~~~
StuieK
feel free to add it :)

